# Dnata



## Kad (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi there,
Does anyone know what is happening with Dnata/Emirates at the moment. My husband was offered a job with Dnata back in April and we still don't have a start date yet.

I know that they invoked a voluntary recruitment freeze but also heard that it had started to thaw. We are in touch with the H.R. department and apparently things will pick from where they left off when the freeze is lifted.

Anyone with insider information know anything different. Our lives at home are on hold at the moment and it's driving me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

Kad said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone know what is happening with Dnata/Emirates at the moment. My husband was offered a job with Dnata back in April and we still don't have a start date yet.
> 
> I know that they invoked a voluntary recruitment freeze but also heard that it had started to thaw. We are in touch with the H.R. department and apparently things will pick from where they left off when the freeze is lifted.
> ...



What is the role you were offered? They have a huge recruitment campaign to staff the fleet of Airbuses they've purchased. I had an assessment day in the UK in September, going through the pre employment medical now for a start in December.


----------



## Kad (Mar 16, 2008)

Ruggedblond said:


> What is the role you were offered? They have a huge recruitment campaign to staff the fleet of Airbuses they've purchased. I had an assessment day in the UK in September, going through the pre employment medical now for a start in December.


He was offered a job on the ground in operations management with Dnata. Should I assumme you're joining as cabin crew?


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

Kad said:


> He was offered a job on the ground in operations management with Dnata. Should I assumme you're joining as cabin crew?


Indeed... Can't wait!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I heard from a mate ofmine who's a grade 10 in EK last week. The freeze is unlikely to be broken until end of Q1/09, EK are woefully OVERstaffed, the recruitment position was to employ as many as possible and build up manpower within the organisation, strangely enough they could comfortably cut 20% at least of staff, providing the staff that remain (in management grades this is) actually multi-tasked and took ownership of task and issues, something that is entirely alien to the vast majority of the staff there. From my personal experience they're a group of backstabbing inept individuals that run around as if they own the place. Oh, and finally, the rumours are that 30 of the 53 (I think) airbus 380s have been cancelled along with a huge amount of 787s and a340s. Even Emirates are not immune to the global situation.

Look for another job, I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole, I even refuse to fly with them now.

(And yes, I do have an axe to grind)


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Andy - i'm interested. Tell us more!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Believe me Alli, it's not for human consuption - have you heard the other rumour about the take over of Emirates by Etihad???? They've ran out of cash to fund their expansion, it's all over the pilot's boards....


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

aw ok\


link to boards please!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You need to be a pilot to see them (I happen to know a few...), and it's against forum rools to give links to competing boards, and I, of course, would never break a rule......


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

a pilot board is a competing board??? I didn't realise we were flying expat air...

oh well. my interest has now waned


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You need to be a pilot to see them (I happen to know a few...), and it's against forum rools to give links to competing boards, and I, of course, would never break a rule......


No requirement to be a pilot to view the majority of posts on PPRuNe. There are some "airline specific" boards that require you to be an employee of the airline in question but the other boards are public once registered.


----------



## Kad (Mar 16, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I heard from a mate ofmine who's a grade 10 in EK last week. The freeze is unlikely to be broken until end of Q1/09, EK are woefully OVERstaffed, the recruitment position was to employ as many as possible and build up manpower within the organisation, strangely enough they could comfortably cut 20% at least of staff, providing the staff that remain (in management grades this is) actually multi-tasked and took ownership of task and issues, something that is entirely alien to the vast majority of the staff there. From my personal experience they're a group of backstabbing inept individuals that run around as if they own the place. Oh, and finally, the rumours are that 30 of the 53 (I think) airbus 380s have been cancelled along with a huge amount of 787s and a340s. Even Emirates are not immune to the global situation.
> 
> Look for another job, I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole, I even refuse to fly with them now.
> 
> (And yes, I do have an axe to grind)


Thanks for the interesting info Andy. Talking of other jobs doesn't seem to be that easy to get a break unless you know someone. What are you doing for a living?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gaza said:


> No requirement to be a pilot to view the majority of posts on PPRuNe. There are some "airline specific" boards that require you to be an employee of the airline in question but the other boards are public once registered.


Dunno mate, it was just what I was told by one of their boeing captains with 12 years service....


----------



## Kad (Mar 16, 2008)

*Emirates/Dnata Update*



Andy Capp said:


> Dunno mate, it was just what I was told by one of their boeing captains with 12 years service....


Hi All
Like they say in therapy "it's been some time since my last thread" just wondered if anyone had any update/gossip on Emirates/Dnata recruitment? I've asked the Q before just to try and confirm what the HR dept had been telling me. Long term recruitment freeze and all that.

I've kinda put it to the back of my mind and if the job comes on-line then so be it, but I still want to make the move out there with the family regardless. I've been following the threads and updates on business web sites saying it's really bad etc but still determined to make the move.
I'd really appreciate any help/off-line assistance, I'll happily make my CV available in the hope someone can offer on the best way to go about sourcing an appropriate managemnt position, seems to be really dificult trying to do it remotely from here in the UK. 
Based on the info on the threads I would certainly not rule out the surrounding areas, AD etc?


----------

